# Fearless Marine Super Skiff



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking boat on the website. Light gray looks good.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Interesting lines. Their website needs a lot of work, tough to get any info from it.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Sooooo, any relation to a Dolphin Superskiff?


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice looking boat on the website. Light gray looks good.


That is the first hull and the current demo boat. The color came out great. I would have never considered a gray hull previously.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep looks like a Dolphin! Can't say much for the website to get any info.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

KurtActual said:


> Interesting lines. Their website needs a lot of work, tough to get any info from it.


After spending the past couple of years trolling this site, I finally get something to post and get writers block.

The length is 16 ft 2 inches
beam is 74 inches
max hp 115
max persons 4
has a 19deg deadrise to the transom, not sure of the draft hoping to be about 8 inches
22 gallon aluminum epa certified tank in the front hatch in front of the bulkhead
can be set up for tiller or console
has a bait well in the center of rear seat, a crustacean well on starboard side, each with their own pump


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Yep looks like a Dolphin! Can't say much for the website to get any info.


The bow deck has the rounded nose like a Dolphin. That was part of the reason I like the bow, able to fish 2 up front at the same time. The hull flare certainly keeps the ride dry.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

stussing said:


> After spending the past couple of years trolling this site, I finally get something to post and get writers block.
> 
> The length is 16 ft 2 inches
> beam is 74 inches
> ...


Not trolling you bud. Just would like some info on the boat. Looks a lot like a Dolphin Superskiff but the website doesn't off any info.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I am Leary of these builders that offer familiar skiffs but no info on the website.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Not trolling you bud. Just would like some info on the boat. Looks a lot like a Dolphin Superskiff but the website doesn't off any info.


No offense. I just happen to live near where the boat is built in Bradenton/Sarasota so I have been able to spend time looking at the boat and talking to the builder.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

More pics of the demo that got you to want to build it


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Plantation said:


> Sooooo, any relation to a Dolphin Superskiff?


I'm not seeing it


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a 99 dolphin SS Kevlar with only a 50. The ride was very comfortable, you have the good lines there. It looks like she will ride soft. Plenty of deck up front and power to spare in the HP rating. That is some nice work. It looks like yours will ride the same, similar to a HB Biscayne. It would make a great side console boat too. Keep it strong, well done.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

stussing said:


> After spending the past couple of years trolling this site, I finally get something to post and get writers block.
> 
> The length is 16 ft 2 inches
> beam is 74 inches
> ...


Nice looking skiff. 
Not sure if you'll see 8in draft with 19deg of deadrise but looks like she will ride nicely.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I'm not seeing it


Didn’t those have a flat stern and small tunnel of was that the Backcountry?


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Now that theres more photos I see the differences. I just find it confusing when a different builder uses the same name as another popular skiff. It looks like a cool boat regardless. And Smackdaddy, its the Dolphin Renegade that has the low deadrise with pocket tunnel.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

looks like the old chaos boat


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I am impressed! Looks great! I like it a lot.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Things are moving along with the build. The deck, lids, hatches and console have been sprayed inside. They came out of the mold today.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a really nice looking skiff but there's not a chance in hell it's an 8" boat. Dolphin advertises 8" on their Super Skiff but having fished a bunch of times with a guide down in Key West who runs a Super Skiff, he'll tell you that it's a 12" boat. But it rides super soft and handles chop so he's able to run to the Marquesas and the vast majority of the flats he's fishing don't require a sub-8" poling draft.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's a really nice looking skiff but there's not a chance in hell it's an 8" boat. Dolphin advertises 8" on their Super Skiff but having fished a bunch of times with a guide down in Key West who runs a Super Skiff, he'll tell you that it's a 12" boat. But it rides super soft and handles chop so he's able to run to the Marquesas and the vast majority of the flats he's fishing don't require a sub-8" poling draft.


Got you covered Finn
We already went over the only thing this boat shares with the super skiff is its name


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

fjmaverick said:


> Got you covered Finn
> We already went over the only thing this boat shares with the super skiff is its name


Right on- I skimmed over the rest of the thread after seeing the specs and the 8" draft.

But an 18-19 degree deadrise ain't gonna give an 8" draft was my main point.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the lines of the skiff!!! The console is too tall though


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

The only thing to me that looks like a Dolphin Super Skiff in the picture is the name. Did the manufacturer even say otherwise? I'd say they have an original design--if anything the bottom looks more like a mini Master Angler with that V!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

hillcharl said:


> I like the lines of the skiff!!! The console is too tall though


Yeah...the huge console looks out of place on that deck.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Finn, we share a body type. Is there any boat that’s an 8” draft with me on the front???

Ha!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Sabalon said:


> Finn, we share a body type. Is there any boat that’s an 8” draft with me on the front???
> 
> Ha!


Fair question and I can honestly say that having been on Scott Null's Fury as well as Brian Little's Sabine Versatile with other men almost as large as me both of them have sub-8" poling draft fully loaded.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

It's almost a modified V hull. It's not going to draft that shallow. But looks like it could be powered with a 60hp with no problem.

BTW, all the duplicate pics can be deleted. Just saying...


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Backwater said:


> It's almost a modified V hull. It's not going to draft that shallow. But looks like it could be powered with a 60hp with no problem.
> 
> BTW, all the duplicate pics can be deleted. Just saying...


 I would have removed the extra pictures if I could have figured out how. I am not even sure how I got it post multiple copies to begin with. The build is on hold for a moment as the builder is fighting pneumonia.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

stussing said:


> I would have removed the extra pictures if I could have figured out how. I am not even sure how I got it post multiple copies to begin with. The build is on hold for a moment as the builder is fighting pneumonia.


Click the edit button under your post. Then click the cursor after each pic and hit the backspace button.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Click the edit button under your post. Then click the cursor after each pic and hit the backspace button.


Thank you. That worked.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Fair question and I can honestly say that having been on Scott Null's Fury as well as Brian Little's Sabine Versatile with other men almost as large as me both of them have sub-8" poling draft fully loaded.


Yup can verify the Sabine Versatile handles us big guys very well


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Was able to get a hold of a picture of the stringer that was being glassed in while the hull was still in the mold.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Stringer system looks stout, don't really know anything about structural integrity, but if the rest of the boat is this well built, should be solid. I hope the build turns out to be all your hoping for, good luck!


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The boat was repainted earlier this week. The cockpit was trimmed to fit in the hull. Things should start moving quickly now.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Christmas came a little early today. I am following the philosophy of buy once, cry once. The electronics arrived. I am running the FMT chip.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Lord that thing is built like a tank! I can't believe they cored the bottom then added a scaled down stringer grid from a 71' Jim Smith. They could have gotten away with just one or the other. But hey with that deadrise and that kind of structure your going to be wishing for some steady chop on your ride home!


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The outside of the stringers were foamed and then glassed in. The bow and stern sections getting prepped for an interior finish. The cockpit was cut down to estimated height and floor hatch cut out. [/ATTACH]


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great! That thing should ride like a dream. Thanks for sharing pictures of the build.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Stopped by the shop today and was able to lend a hand. The inside of the hull had been sanded and prepped for gelcoat at the stern and bow.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Nothing like a finished bilge


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

internal rigging has begun.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The trim tabs were installed today. Uflex, 9x9 stainless steel. Almost time to get a finish trim on the cockpit and glass it to the hull.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The cockpit has been fully trimmed and glassed in. The live wells have been glassed to the bottom side of the deck.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

got the live well plumbing set up and put together. Holes cut in the front bulk head for rod tubes, will also run tubes to the stern.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The rear rod tubes were installed today.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Getting ready to attach the deck.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The deck and rub rail has been installed.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Had to beef up the console core




























for the weight of the 12 inch Simrad with the Balzout mount. The console will sit on a toe kick base. The hatches are getting set to have the hinges mounted.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

stussing said:


> View attachment 48476
> View attachment 48478
> View attachment 48480
> View attachment 48482
> ...


Looks like 8"/10" draft with the amount of deadrise, almost like 18' shipoke/dolphin


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Looks like 8"/10" draft with the amount of deadrise, almost like 18' shipoke/dolphin


I would be happy with that number. Not worrying about draft. I picked this hull for the ride over open water. Should be able to post more pics tomorrow. The jack plate will be installed tomorrow. Marked the floor for the location of the console and trolling motor on the bow.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

like the screens on the LW pumps......nice build


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice boat. Whats the reason for going with that console?


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

CodyW said:


> Nice boat. Whats the reason for going with that console?


1. It was the console developed for that hull
2. I like it better than the standard, low flat top skiff console. The demo console sits higher as it was not trimmed down. Mine will sit lower.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I really like that tie kick console!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Man it is coming along nicely, it looks like good quality construction, attention to detail. Thanks for posting all of the pics documenting your build.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

stussing said:


> Was able to get a hold of a picture of the stringer that was being glassed in while the hull was still in the mold.
> View attachment 50520


Dang, he's tabbing the stringers in n not just gluing r puttying them in. Looks good the build.
I haven't seen this much quality construction n details on the majority of the builders sites. Even high end bay boats didn't do this level interior finish. Just my 2 cents....transom knees molded into stringers....wow.
Check the reinforcing plates, all finished n symmetrical, details.....


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Dang, he's tabbing the stringers in n not just gluing r puttying them in. Looks good the build.
> I haven't seen this much quality construction n details on the majority of the builders sites. Even high end bay boats didn't do this level interior finish. Just my 2 cents....


Thank you. I would agree. Bob has a strong opinion and passion as how he wants a boat built. Based on things that I have read, I believe your statement would be true.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The jack plate and trolling motor were installed today. Need to finish polish the console and then get it mounted in the cockpit. I had him flip the quick release plate so that the quick release puck is to the rear of the plate. That allowed more of the puck to fit on the deck. For those of you who wondered how you mount the plate to the deck, you either need room in the bow hatch or a really small person. Bob is 6 foot, so good thing there is room in the bow hatch.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

stussing said:


> The jack plate and trolling motor were installed today. Need to finish polish the console and then get it mounted in the cockpit. I had him flip the quick release plate so that the quick release puck is to the rear of the plate. That allowed more of the puck to fit on the deck. For those of you who wondered how you mount the plate to the deck, you either need room in the bow hatch or a really small person. Bob is 6 foot, so good thing there is room in the bow hatch.
> View attachment 59828
> View attachment 59830
> View attachment 59832
> ...


Somebody has to help him outa that hatch..


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

stussing said:


> Getting ready to attach the deck.
> View attachment 56826


I have a question here. I'm used to seeing a wide flat flange on the hull and the cap sits on that. Here it looks like the vertical surface of the cap will mate up to the vertical surface of the hull?

Btw very nice build and thanks for the detailed photos. It sure ride like a dream.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Sublime said:


> I have a question here. I'm used to seeing a wide flat flange on the hull and the cap sits on that. Here it looks like the vertical surface of the cap will mate up to the vertical surface of the hull?
> 
> Btw very nice build and thanks for the detailed photos. It sure ride like a dream.


Bob's response "the old flat flange where the two flat pieces are glued together and uses a different type of rub rail I don't know of any manufacture who uses that anymore plus it is very weak unless the two pieces are glassed together. I am using a shoe box system which is stronger, the vertical surface of the cap overlaps the vertical surface of the hull. The cap and hull are glued together, plus glassed together in the spots that are accessible. The rub rail is then screwed on which also connects the cap and hull."


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The hole in the cockpit floor was cut out for the console today.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Last week the motor was installed. The console has been secured to the cockpit floor. The wiring has begun.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Today the power pole and bracket were installed. Working on the wiring installation in the console.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The wiring in the console got finished. Will be out on the water tomorrow for a shakedown.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Quality craftmanship, don't see this much detail on higher end boats


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2019)

Very nice, clean, quality work!


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Quality craftmanship, don't see this much detail on higher end boats





Boatbrains said:


> Very nice, clean, quality work!


Thank you and I agree.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Is the hull as expensive as the quality shows?


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Is the hull as expensive as the quality shows?


I believe boat, motor 90 Suzuki, & Continental aluminum trailer (with LED and torsion axle) is $30,000. The extras that I put on were grab rails on the console, rear rod tubes, power pole, jack plate, trolling motor set up, LED side console nav lights, and stern light on motor console.


----------



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

Never understood why boat builders spend all the time with quality rigging and installation and then put in a Blue Seas switch panel instead of making there own. A nice switch panel with quality switches would really set that console apart. Nevertheless great looking hull and rigging.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The boat is done and now registered as of last Friday. I need to get some better pictures of the finished product and some of the detail shots. Took it out fishing last Saturday and we were able to catch 3 small flounder and one trout.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I really like this skiff! Looking at their website my impression is I like the company too. Enjoy that thing and congratulations on sliming the deck


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> I really like this skiff! Looking at their website my impression is I like the company too. Enjoy that thing and congratulations on sliming the deck


Thank you. The company has been more active posting on Facebook than the website. They are trying to get the website updated.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

looks great.......


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Well thought out


----------

